# clinics abroad and egg share policies



## Be Be (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of  any clinics abroad, where they do not have an egg share policy, meaning that all the eggs from one doner go to the recepient, as this gives the recepient a much better chance of having good embies frozen if the cycle is unsuccesful or if  it is successful, having good embies frozen to go back to for siblings?

As i was unaware until someone pointed it out to me ,that the eggs are often shared.

Any help on this one and any known clinics that don,t share the eggs would be a great help

Love Bebe xxx


----------



## Yogs (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear Bebe

The clinic where I last had DE IVF (Instituto Marques in Barcelona) I don't think work on the basis of sharing eggs (by the way, this was my 1st go with IM and I was one of their successes - I am now 6 months pg with one little baby!  ).  One of the reasons that I recall they don't do this is that they don't stimulate their donors with very high dose drugs and therefore the number of eggs collected are not usually that high (I had 6 eggs, and the two other ladies who I know had treatment about the same time at the same clinic, had around the same number of eggs) and therefore sharing is less likely/appropriate.  I understand that all 3 of us had different donors (well, they all had different characteristics).

I am sure if a donor came along who inadvertently produced a large number of eggs (perhaps 20-30) on the lower dose of drugs then the clinic may reconsider, and I would hope that they would be explicit about that with you (the patient) who was receiving the eggs.

If I were you, if this is important to you (ie. extra embryos to freeze for siblings later on), then I would make that very clear to the clinic.  However, albeit that they might be sympathetic, the clinic probably wouldn't be able to give you any assurances as treatment is such a lottery/numbers game, isn't it?

All the very best to you, Yogs xxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I wasn't aware that most Euro clinics do egg share - I don't think this info. is correct.  I believe the Euro clinics specifically do NOT egg share in the main.  You have input into this anyway as someone who is paying for a fresh cycle - you can make sure that you do not have to egg share for your cycle.

My experience of the Spanish clinics (IM and the IVI clinics) is that they don't egg share for all the reasons Yogs has outlined above.

I don't believe Reprofit egg share either... 

I think this is much more likely in the UK than Europe.

Also, as Yogs points out, you are not guaranteed frosties anyway at most Euro clinics as they tend to use low stim protocols which produce fewer embryo with often none to freeze anyway - so you cannot rely on this.

If you want lots of embyos (plus higher succes rates and the chance of a known donor) then I would go to the USA.  Some clinics have an 80% success rate and will ensure that they use a high stim protocol on a young, proven donor and you will often end up with 10 plus frozen embies afterwards.  Something to consider but obviously more expensive...

Daisy
x


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

We can confirm that Altra Vita (Moscow) does not share eggs.


----------

